# My dog guards me as a resource?



## Poppinfizz (Jan 8, 2013)

Max guards me as a dog would guard his bone, he does not do it to anything but me, no one can come near me without him barking and jumping on them, he is 10 months old, what I need to know is how to stop this behaviour before he bites someone, he also gets upset when I have my golden near me or when I pet the cats,


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

What do you do when he does this?


----------



## Poppinfizz (Jan 8, 2013)

I have tried to put him in his crate, doesn't help, we tell him no which of course does not work, we have tried ignoring him, of course that does not work, can not find any info on how to stop it, he does not guard food or toys only me, even from kids and husband, he even gets upset when someone sits in my chair, I have had GSD's before but they were over 2 years old when we got them and I have had puppies but not a GSD puppy, other than that he is good on walks and with other dogs, he was also neutered last week.


----------



## cassandrashamoun (Apr 13, 2013)

He is super protective over you which is a good thing...but your right,you don't want him to bite people. What I suggest: carry treats with you when you go places. When someone approaches you ..stop him and give him a treat. Make him understand that people are good..and you do that by rewarding him. Eventually he will stop this behavior and you stop with the treats. I hope this helps!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

cassandrashamoun said:


> He is super protective over you which is a good thing...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No.
Resource guarding is not protection, and it is not a good thing at all.

I hope some more experience members chime in.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> No.
> Resource guarding is not protection, and it is not a good thing at all.
> 
> I hope some more experience members chime in.


That's exactly what I was going to say.

Your dog thinks he is the one in charge. Have you done any obedience classes with him?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

NILIF. He needs to know that he does not own you. 

Adopted out a foster to a family and he started resource guarding their youngest son. It's a big problem. 

Obedience training, deference training, NILIF. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

